
Camelot, the Holy Grail, and Freeing the Human Spirit with Fast Agile - lancerkind
Founder of FAST Agile talks through how FAST Agile is beyond Scrum. Agile Thoughts is running a series with episodes 43, 44, 45, 46 and ongoing. Show archive: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;agilenoir.biz&#x2F;series&#x2F;agile-thoughts&#x2F;
======
lancerkind
Link to show archive: [https://agilenoir.biz/series/agile-
thoughts/](https://agilenoir.biz/series/agile-thoughts/)

